# Firestone Whitewall Tires



## shottims (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm looking for 1 to 2 sets of Firestone Speed Cushion whitewall tires 26 x 1.75




Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbystillz (Sep 24, 2019)

For display or use? I have one of each *edit* gotra make sure they are speed cushion. They are Firestone whitewalls for sure though.


----------



## bobbystillz (Sep 26, 2019)

Sorry, looks like mine are 'Town & Country'


----------

